# Pellia



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

I am looking into some other plants for my 180 and saw pellia and it caught my eye. Does anyone have this in their tank? Any experience/knowledge of this plant? I know dippy knows something about it just what I will have to wait and see








Pictures would be a plus. Thanks guys


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

No experiences with it, but I've been wanting to know the same as well. Seen some wonderful aquascaping tanks with Pellia but haven't noticed anyone using it in their tanks. I'd like to know too.

I believed Oliver Knott has some in his amazing tanks. 
http://www.pbase.com/plantella/bbka

Here's a link to it.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Amazing tank! I am thinking about ordering some pellia just to give it a try. Nothing else has grabbed my attention...yet


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

_Monosolenium tenerum _is an easy to grow plant that is not very demanding. It needs to be hair netted or tied to a rock or driftwood just like moss.
It looks great in the right place. 
I've heard one downfall about this plant.. I hear it is difficult to remove it from your tank. It is notorious for showing up down the road after you thought you removed it lol

I grew this plant once, and it looked good and all, but I did have to remove it several times when I thought it was forever gone hah


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Haha thats a weird problem. Hmm...I may have to hold off on it if it is that hard to remove. Thanks for the info


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I have a bunch of this stuff in a couple tanks and some in my widow sill. It does get stuck places, but if that bothers you then don't use it. I really dont' have a problem with it. I tied it to a rock w/ a hairnet and it will grow out of it into a mat. It is sensitive to chemicals (as I have found out) and does grow fairly fast under the right conditions.

this pic shows how it grows in low light









some growth in higher light w/ co2


----------

